# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Documentário de Leni Riefenstahl

## Alfredo R Deus

Um amigo emprestou-me um DVD com um documentário sobre recifes de coral e fiquei extremamente impressionado.

A Leni Riefenstahl é uma realizadora Alemã, mais conhecida pelos seus filmes de propaganda nazi que, apesar da temática, marcaram o meio audiovisual pela inovação técnica. 

Mas já com mais de 90 anos, fez um documentário sobre os recifes de coral que é também uma peça única.

O documentário não tem narração e pode ser visto com banda sonora ou sem banda sonora mas com indicação das espécies como legendas.

O documentário já é impressionante em si, mas ainda o é mais se levarmos em conta que a realizadora estava à beira dos 100 anos de idade quando filmou este documentário e claro, a sua carreira polémica.

Full Title
Impressionen unter Wasser
("Underwater Impressions")

Alternate Titles
Impressions of the Deep (English)

IMDB: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0316016/

----------


## António Vitor

Acho que o hitler quando subiu ao poder tinha ganho as eleições por 27% dos votos...ou seja 27% dos alemães eram hediondos???

acho que não, embora a humanidade tem destas coisas, a pergunta é será que nós  se estivessemos na mesma posição, poderiamos recusar conceber os tais filmes de propaganda?

Eu acredito que nem todos podemos ser santos, aliás apenas uma minoria aceitaria ficar prejudicada por questões de príncipio...portanto temos de perdoar a realizadora por afinal ser humana...

Obrigado por partilhares esse achado!

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Acho que o holocausto foi uma tragédia... uma oportunidade perdida! Com tantos milhões de judeus chacinados, ainda sobraram o suficiente para os generosos americanos os albergarem de braços abertos... em terra de palestinos... e agora em gesto de agradecimento, estes porcos israelitas estão a fazer o mesmo aos desgraçados dos palestinos... Cada vez mais estou a ficar anti-semita.  :SbRequin2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbPiggy:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Este documentário esteve no Fantasporto em 2004: 

http://www.caleida.pt/fantasporto/20...st_noticias:95

http://www.caleida.pt/fantasporto/20...st_programa:39

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Opiniões aparte sobre a actualidade internacional - uma vez que elas valem pelo que valem - pois no conflito israelo-palestiniano não há santos... aproveito para dizer que já tenho o dito documentário. Vou fazer uma pequena alteração que consistirá em editar o vídeo, ripado do DVD, cortar a parte onde autora está a prosear e ficar apenas com o que interessa: a belas imagens do recife de coral!

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Acho que o holocausto foi uma tragédia... uma oportunidade perdida! Com tantos milhões de judeus chacinados, ainda sobraram o suficiente para os generosos americanos os albergarem de braços abertos... em terra de palestinos... e agora em gesto de agradecimento, estes porcos israelitas estão a fazer o mesmo aos desgraçados dos palestinos... Cada vez mais estou a ficar anti-semita.



Este assunto e complicado e nao quero causar polémica {se este e o termo apropriado} mas os Judeus estao cercados por pessoas que os odeiam nao reconhecem o estado de Israel e querem a sua completa destruicao ! Embora nao haja duvida que em muitos causos eles exagerem na sua reacao eu entendo perfeitamente porque, eles teem sido um dos povos mais perseguidos e mal tratados na historia humana.

Sorry for the off-topic Alfredo.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

"Em 1914, durante a I Guerra Mundial, o Reino Unido ocupa a Palestina, até então parte do Império Otomano... A criação do Estado de Israel ocorre em 1948, na Palestina, com *a volta dos judeus ao território de onde tinham sido expulsos 2 mil anos antes*." in site "Estado de Israel".

Os israelitas são dos povos mais protegidos e bem tratados... pelos americanos. Já os países "inimigos" não gostam muito deles...  :SbSourire2: 

Eu como ainda não vi o documentário nem conheço bem a autora, de momento só posso comentar e descascar nos israelitas...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Os israelitas são dos povos mais protegidos e bem tratados... pelos americanos. Já os países "inimigos" não gostam muito deles...


Eu conheco bem a historia de Israel Artur e o facto e que Israel existe por causa da protecao dos Americanos sem eles os Judeus desapareciam do Medo Oriente.

----------

